# GWT mount



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just finished up this mature GWT today. Since it's the off season, maybe something to cheer up your day.

Later,

SD


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

that is a beautiful bird and a great mount. I had my uncle do one for my friend a couple years ago like that but it was preening. do you ever enter any taxidermy shows? I dont know how important it is on this forum to keep identity, but i just wondered if i have seen any of your other work in shows.


----------



## Duurty1 (Sep 10, 2007)

thats a good looking bird


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Very nice 8)


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

deadicated1,

Yes I compete at shows...I have competed at our local State show since 1998. I hope that answers your question.

Later,

SD


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

the ones that were at the bean museum? those and cabelas last year are the only ones i have been to. I dont know if you have seen my uncle's work, but it looks like your styles and quality are similar. His name is john sumner, bird in hand taxidermy?? (but now he changed the name to firebird taxidermy) Anyways, let me know if you will be entering anything in the show in may at cabelas, and ill watch for more from ya


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

John is a great guy and a fantastic bird taxidermist. He's also my Vice President of the Utah Taxidermists Association. And you're right, his stuff does look a lot like SD's stuff.

I think stuffinducks knows your uncle, in fact, I think they are best buddies.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> John is a great guy and a fantastic bird taxidermist. He's also my Vice President of the Utah Taxidermists Association. And you're right, his stuff does look a lot like SD's stuff.
> 
> *I think stuffinducks knows your uncle, in fact, I think they are best buddies.*


NOw I know why they say birds of a feather......... 

Good looking artwork.


----------



## deadicated1 (Mar 17, 2008)

thats cool they know each other. im not sure if we can drop names on this site, cuz not many people do, but can you tell me who stuffinducks is? im sure i would know him and have seen his work.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

deadicated1 said:


> thats cool they know each other. im not sure if we can drop names on this site, cuz not many people do, but can you tell me who stuffinducks is? im sure i would know him and have seen his work.


Send him a PM and ask for his name. :idea:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

His name is Todd Huffman. :mrgreen: Just kidding, that was a cheap shot... Sorry SD...


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

If you were referring to quality of work, it wouldn't be a "cheap" shot at all, quite spendy actually and worth every penny from both guys... although I'll be proud to have one work of art from each of the two taxdermists, both Huffman and Stuffinducks, in my home here shortly. 8) By the way, that is a pretty Teal Jeff. I'm sure the owner would be quite happy to have that.


----------



## BugBuilder (Oct 17, 2007)

Very nice bird. SD does awesome work as you can see. I love the Mallard he did for me. I can't wait to get another bird worth taking to him. 

BugBuilder


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

....oh boy, i have to be around for the pay back on that one Tex  

Beauty of a mount SD. dont see enough mature GW mounted quite that nice...


----------



## steven (Sep 8, 2007)

wow nice job


----------



## Stuffinducks (Sep 19, 2007)

I'll be the nice guy and let this one go for now. 

SD


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

SD,

Sent you a PM. Please call me ASAP.


----------

